# 3D-detection and BF2



## marceli7 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have strange problem with my new x1900xt (Asus) and ATITool.
ATIT 3D-Detection changes 2D and 3D profiles without problem when I start some apps like 3DMarks, rthdribl.exe (windowed also!), Riddick and BF Vietnam. But BF2 is a problem. As soon I run this game ATIT goes to 3D profile and stays with it but moment later real core clock drops to strange 399 MHz value (instead dedicated 650). I can see it reading RivaTuner hardware monitoring window. I’ve removed opening movies from BF2 thinking it could help but still no go. Force 3D-Detection in ATIT for BF2 and still the same effect. When I disable 3D-Detection and set 3D profile manually core clock behave like it should and does not drop to 399MHz playing BF2. Any thoughts?

BTW: I can stand ATI “overdrive” thing but I have to use ATITool to bump up fun speed somehow because my temps are to high (near 90C) with default fan speed settings.


----------



## marceli7 (Jun 26, 2006)

Am I the only one with this "problem"?


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jun 27, 2006)

It's kind of similar to my problem explained here: 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13397

Read my last post, because it's based on this post of another user of this forum (i forgot the name):


> Avoid using CCC 6.4 as the driver itself switches clocks when detecting video of any kind, whether DivX, WMV, any capture-video window, etc. This is caused by the major changes implemented since CCC 6.4 for video... CCC will switch clocks to 400/600 when video is detected, even when just a video from a game (intro-movie for example) is playing. It saves the clocks before switching and uses an offset. If you used ATItool to "temper" with the clocks, it will switch back using the (now) wrong offset, switching back clocks to god knows what (funny is mine switched to mem. 666 once LOL) and it means it can switch back clocks to something the card cannot handle at current voltage: -> crash...
> This indicates the driver doesn't account for the current "real" clocks, it just assumes clocks are what CCC is telling them to be.
> 
> In simple words, CCC 6.4 makes use of ATITool impossible, even the service is disabled.



Just use Catalyst 6.3 until a new version of ATITool comes out.


----------



## marceli7 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank You for replay!
Strange is that I see it only with BF2. It is not a problem with Riddick intros for ex. I am worry that if it is "inside driver thing" it could stays with us forever.   Hope I am wrong.


----------

